

Show HN: Create Your Own Startup Metrics Dashboard - kevinwdavid
http://www.pubnub.com/developers/demos/startup-metrics-dashboard/

======
watson
Awesome! But may I suggest that you loose some of the animated stuff on the
front page. My eyes hurt :(

